# Propossed VWoA Model Line-up



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

Not sure how good it would go over, but I think the following would be a good line-up for VWoA.
*Vehicles:*








*Polo* – economical 4-door sedan or hatchback with the choice of a 2.0L or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, steel wheels. Comfort package optional.








*Polo GTI *– sporty 2-door hatchback with choice of a, TSI or 2.0T, sport cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort and R packages optional.








*Beetle* - retro 2-door with the choice of a 2.0L or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Convertible optional. Comfort and Luxury packages optional.








*Sportster* – sporty, economical mid-engine RWD 2-door roadster with the choice of a TSI or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort and R packages optional.
















*Jetta / Golf / Wagon *– economical 4-door with the choice of a 2.5L or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, steel wheels. Comfort package optional.
*Jetta GLI / Golf GT / Wagon GT *– sporty 4-door with choice of a 2.0T, TSI or TDI, sport cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort, Luxury and R packages optional.
















*GTI / Rivo *– sporty 2-door with choice of a TSI or 2.0T, sport cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort, Luxury and R packages optional.








*Eos*– comfortable 2-door convertible with the choice of a 2.0T or TDI, sport cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort package standard, Luxury and R packages optional.








*Caddy* – economical pick-up truck with the choice of a 2.5L, VR6 or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, steel wheels. 4-Motion, Comfort and R packages optional.
















*Passat GL / Wagon GL *– economical 4-door with the choice of a 2.5L or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, steel wheels. Comfort package optional.
*Passat GLS / Wagon GLS *– comfortable 4-door with the choice of a V6 or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort package standard, Luxury and R package optional.








*Minivan* – comfortable van with the choice of a 2.5L, V6 or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. Comfort package standard, Camper, Luxury and R package optional. _(No mistake, picture is of MB as D-C is to build next VW van for US)_








*Touareg* – economical 4-door with the choice of a V6 or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, steel wheels. 4-Motion, Comfort and Luxury packages optional.
*Touareg GT *– sporty 4-door with choice of a V8 or TDI, sport cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, alloy wheels. 4-Motion, Comfort, Luxury and R packages optional.
*Packages:*
*Cold Weather *– 4-motion (not on Polo or Beetle), heated seats, heated washer nozzles and driver assist controls.
*Comfort *– alloy wheels, AM/FM 6-disc In-dash CD changer stereo (Beetle in console), power sunroof, power windows and heated power mirrors. Cold Weather package optional.
*Camper*(minivan only) – comfort package plus pop-top roof, built-in fridge, etc.
*Luxury* – comfort package plus heated leather seating, wood grain, and power everything.
*R* – alloy wheels, 2.0T (sub-compact), 3.6L VR6 (compact), W8 (mid-size) or W12 (full-size) with driver assist controls. Cold Weather and Comfort packages optional.
Just my thoughts.
*Edit*: If there is a car not in this list that you would like, please tell me what you would want. I'll update this from time to time to try and cover all reasonable requests. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Vehicles that didn't make the list*
*Lupo, Fox, Derby* – At this time I feel there is only need for one sub-compact vehicle, and I picked the Polo.








*Touran (Caddy Life Concept shown)* – This design would still be nice to have at some point, but didn't make the list this time.








*Microbus* – This design would still be nice to have at some point, but didn't make the list this time.


_Modified by vwsr2cool at 7:31 AM 11-8-2005_


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Where's the New Beetle? It may not be as hot as it was, but it's not ready to be discarded yet!








We'll have to see how the model line fleshes out after the proposed '4 new models'


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (Air and water do mix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Air and water do mix* »_Where's the New Beetle? It may not be as hot as it was, but it's not ready to be discarded yet!









I thought it was already discarded, insect free line-up. LOL Sorry, it's in there now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

how about the derby?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_how about the derby?









Edit: It's a Polo Sedan, got that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwsr2cool at 3:27 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

Is it a Polo sedan?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (gltuner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gltuner* »_Is it a Polo sedan?

Well it's based on the former SEAT Ibiza/Cordoba and was badged VW Derby in the South Africa and Mexico & polo in the UK but with a different face and rear end.
This model along with the SEAT Inca van have been reworked for the Mexican market including the facelift pictured above.
So apart from the fact it has a different chassis than the 6N Polo it is from the same family so it is a Polo.
The Ibiza chassis is not exactly the same,it has a larger front subframe and longer wheelbase to accept bigger engines than the 6N Polo.
There is a new Polo Sedan based on the 9N platform.

_Modified by phaeton at 7:43 PM 8-11-2005_


_Modified by phaeton at 10:01 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_Well it's based on the former SEAT Ibiza/Cordoba and was badged VW Derby in the UK but with a different face and rear end.
This model along with the SEAT Inca van have been reworked for the Mexican market including the facelift pictured above.
So apart from the fact it has a different chassis than the 6N Polo it is from the same family so it is a Polo.
Polo had a skinner front and rear track.
There is a new Polo Sedan based on the 9N platform.

At this point I don't know what to believe after hearing so many explinations of its origin. Point is the market could use ONE sub-compact VW, so I chose to include the Polo in the list.


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: (vwsr2cool)*

The 6N Polo was launched after the 3rd gen Ibiza/Cordoba 1st under VWAG control.
My mistake before the chassis is not exactly the same,it has a larger front subframe and longer wheelbase to accept bigger engines.
To not get to confused I'll explain that the 1st 2 generations of SEAT were based on old FIAT's.
When VWAG bought SEAT in 1986 VWAG developed the new Ibiza/and future Polo platform to test components and sales.
Much like with the current Polo platform they released the Skoda Fabia before the Ibiza/Polo were released.
This is the true info from various VW sources I own magazines and books.
ps IM me stories you've heard I'll tell you what is fact and fiction.


_Modified by phaeton at 10:06 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

the only thing i dont see coming to the states is the truck. granted we would buy it but thats not enough for vw to bring it over


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

I'd like to see the Polo or Fox (which, from what I understand, is based on the Polo platform). I must get a more economical daily-driver-vehicle. 
So far I'm looking at the Scion xA and waiting for the 2006 Civic. I'm not sure the 2006 Golf is going to do it for me anymore... need something smaller and easier to own.


----------



## Little Joe (Apr 5, 2004)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (GOT)*

The only flaw I see in your line-up is...
that the ragster is ass ugly


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_the only thing i dont see coming to the states is the truck. granted we would buy it but thats not enough for vw to bring it over

Word already is that VW may produce a Touareg-based truck like the prototype (three letter name escapes me right now) I think if they offer a good budget truck, people will buy it. Maybe not enough of a market share to have lots of options/variety to compete with Toyota, Dodge, Ford, etc. But enough to justify production, even if for a short lifespan of maybe 5 years. It's not like they really have to design a new truck, just get the Saviero (spelling?) DOT approved and bring it to the states. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (CrssEyedNSmilin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrssEyedNSmilin* »_The only flaw I see in your line-up is...
that the ragster is ass ugly









Where did I mention the Ragster?


----------



## prostfan (Feb 25, 2001)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Roadster!! Roadster!! Roadster!!


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_Word already is that VW may produce a Touareg-based truck like the prototype (three letter name escapes me right now) I think if they offer a good budget truck, people will buy it. Maybe not enough of a market share to have lots of options/variety to compete with Toyota, Dodge, Ford, etc. But enough to justify production, even if for a short lifespan of maybe 5 years. It's not like they really have to design a new truck, just get the Saviero (spelling?) DOT approved and bring it to the states. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

but look at how much the toureg costs







i cant imagine what the truck based on a 35k to 50k suv is gonna cost. that v10 turbo tdi would be awesome in that truck though.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_but look at how much the toureg costs







i cant imagine what the truck based on a 35k to 50k suv is gonna cost. that v10 turbo tdi would be awesome in that truck though.

This is why I recommended the following:

_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_*Pick-up* – economical truck with the choice of a V6, V8 or TDI, cloth seating, AM/FM CD stereo, steel wheels. 4-Motion and Comfort package optional.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_I think if they offer a good budget truck, people will buy it.


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_...just get the Saviero (spelling?) DOT approved and bring it to the states. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

i understand what your saying about the truck but look how much any 8 cylinder powered vw has cost. The w8 passat was like 45 grand the v8 tourag starts there too, and well we will leave the phaeton out of this







even the 6 cylinder vw's havent been cheap. You cant just put "economical" in front of a v8 with four motion. if they use just the the 2.5 or any of their four cylinders that would be ecnomical. nothin from vw with a v8 and 4 motion has ever been economical.


_Modified by bluesbrothers at 11:54 AM 8-17-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (bluesbrothers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_You cant just put "economical" in front of a v8 with four motion.

Why not, it just has a higher "economical" price, take a Ford, Chevy, Dodge, Toyota with a V8 and 4x4, how much do they cost?

_Quote, originally posted by *bluesbrothers* »_nothin from vw with a v8 and 4 motion has ever been economical.

I can't control VW pricing, but I'm thinking along the lines of competing with Toyota (price and features).


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

IMHO, a pickup truck would be a waste of VW's time. They need to (re)establish themselves as a mid-cost brand with German driving flair and a recognizable style (i.e., not a ToyHonda clone.) A mid/full size pickup truck is certainly not in that category and would just be a distraction. 
Who would buy it? Not the Buy American crowd in their 15xy trucks, and not the folks that value reliability (Toyota/Nissan). What does that leave, folks that want to have fun through the esses while spilling their load all over the road?


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_They need to (re)establish themselves as a mid-cost brand with German driving flair and a recognizable style (i.e., not a ToyHonda clone.) A mid/full size pickup truck is certainly not in that category and would just be a distraction.

I agree that they need to get back to a mid-cost brand with a look of their own, but why can't a pick-up fit into that category, Toyota has trucks (and I see Toyota as a direct competitor to VW).

_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_Who would buy it? Not the Buy American crowd in their 15xy trucks, and not the folks that value reliability (Toyota/Nissan). What does that leave, folks that want to have fun through the esses while spilling their load all over the road?

Who would buy it, those who want a replacement for thier Caddy's or would like to buy VW but NEED a truck for whatever reason. Sure it might not be a big crowd, but maybe it will be. Who ever though Toyota could compete with Ford, Dodge & Chevy. And now Nissan is also making the attempt with decent results, Honda has a truck now too (err, sort-of truck.) Put it to a vote and if more people (out of at least 50) say they wouldn't buy a VW truck, I'll pull it from the list. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluesbrothers (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_IMHO, a pickup truck would be a waste of VW's time. They need to (re)establish themselves as a mid-cost brand with German driving flair and a recognizable style (i.e., not a ToyHonda clone.) A mid/full size pickup truck is certainly not in that category and would just be a distraction. 
Who would buy it? Not the Buy American crowd in their 15xy trucks, and not the folks that value reliability (Toyota/Nissan). What does that leave, folks that want to have fun through the esses while spilling their load all over the road?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

*vwsr2cool* - the concept truck is called AAC and *VW Commercial Vehicles *are already in development stage of a *1 Tonne pick-up *to rival Toyota HiLux,Nissan Navara & Mitsubishi Triton.
It will be available in FWD and AWD, Single & Double configurations & engines won't probably more powerful than a V6.Possibly V8 for US but I doubt it.
As for the Saveiro it is fairly old in design 1995/96 & would not meet crash standards, anyway a new Gol family is in development.
So the US may get a new Saveiro in 2008/09 as VW do Brasil want to export. 


_Modified by phaeton at 10:09 AM 8-23-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_*vwsr2cool* - the concept truck is called AAC and *VW Commercial Vehicles *are already in development stage of a *1 Tonne pick-up *to rival Toyota HiLux,Nissan Navara & Mitsubishi Triton.

WOW! 1-ton pickup!!! I don't think that would be sold here in the US anytime soon, but I won't say never. Thanks for the heads-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_As for the Saveiro it is fairly old in design 1995/96 & would not meet crash standards, anyway a new Gol family is in development.
So the US may get a new Saveiro in 2008/09 as VW do Brasil want to export. 

I would assume as much. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Understand everyone that what I proposed is an ideal line-up and will not happen overnight. It could takes years of development to get some of the new models I proposed. I feel that VWoA should focus on getting their dealerships straightened out first though, but that's another topic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by vwsr2cool at 8:43 AM 8-18-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (phaeton)*

You have a wealth of VW knowledge for being only 19. What are your sources? Or is the age posted in your profile wrong?


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

No, that's my real age my knowledge it comes from 10 yrs of reading my 80 magazines VW related, books from the VWAG Historical Department and a book I recommend is Aussie's Simon Glens Volkswagens of The World really good reading.
Before VW I was a Holden fanatic














and knew a lot more than most Holden Enthusiasts, I've been in love with the automobile since I remember.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_No, that's my real age my knowledge it comes from 10 yrs of reading my 80 magazines VW related, books from the VWAG Historical Department and a book I recommend is Aussie's Simon Glens Volkswagens of The World really good reading.
Before VW I was a Holden fanatic














and knew a lot more than most Holden Enthusiasts, I've been in love with the automobile since I remember.

That's cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to knowledge.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Added the Eos name to the line-up replacing the Passat Convertible, anybody think there should still be Passat Convertible along with Eos? Give your reasons.


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

personally, i'm a fan of the Lupo.....


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (clklop1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clklop1* »_personally, i'm a fan of the Lupo.....

Lupo, Polo, Fox, Derby... point is we only need one sub-compact in the US at this time IMHO. I chose the Polo to represent this market. What does the Lupo look like compared to the others, maybe I'll change my mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by vwsr2cool at 11:04 AM 8-30-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Bump for adding pics.


----------



## dubcraftee (Apr 28, 2005)

What's this roadster all about, never have a seen one of these, in mags or the raod. I live in maine, so it's mostly a2 anyway, but damn, that could be a hot car!


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (dubcraftee)*

It was an artist concept a long time ago before the concept R, I like the artist concept better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Bump.
Anyone got any more/better pictures?


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

There's a small but decent Concept C pic at http://www.wheels24.co.za/Imag...C.jpg It's better than nothing for the EOS until the official pix come out or get leaked before Frankfurt.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_There's a small but decent Concept C pic at http://www.wheels24.co.za/Imag...C.jpg It's better than nothing for the EOS until the official pix come out or get leaked before Frankfurt.

I was hoping to find the spy picture I seen that was photochoped to look like production, but I forget where I seen it, still looking.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Bump for updates.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Bump for EOS picture.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Bump


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

I totally agree that the bus/van should be brought back. Esp the camper variants. I don't know how many times I was asked about those while I was in sales. It's like as soon as VW ended production, everyone wanted one all of a sudden. lol


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

that polo gti is off the wall. they gotta bring thos tho the states.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Nexus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nexus* »_that polo gti is off the wall. they gotta bring thos tho the states.

The polo looks like a great little car, if VWoA can bring it here and keep the price low enough to compete with Toyota Echo and Scions, they should sell pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Bump for new Polo GTI photo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sworksguy (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: (vwsr2cool)*

agreed.
I have been looking at an xA for daily transport...... I would be all over a Polo if it arrived.


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Replace Sportster with Rivo? Thread here among other places


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (B4A3WhatNext)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4A3WhatNext* »_Replace Sportster with Rivo? Thread here among other places
That's HOT!!! As long as it'll look good, and be affordable. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Bump for Rivo addition!


----------



## B4A3WhatNext (Apr 14, 1999)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

I think you need to kill the TDI on the Rivo. What's the point of a TDI AWD sport coupe?
I'm starting to like this proposed lineup.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Ok, here's the deal with the changes I just made:
Rivo is the 2-door GLI replacement and bumped the Jetta GT badge in favor of keeping a GLI badge in the line-up. A solution to anyone that might say there shouldn't be a TDI GLI, we can just badge that one a Jetta GT.







Returned the idea of the sportster to the line-up as it is mid-engine and RWD (maybe it won't happen, but this is just a proposal) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kliener Fuchs (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

what will the new caddy truck look like, all i saw was a van thing.


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (Kliener Fuchs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kliener Fuchs* »_what will the new caddy truck look like, all i saw was a van thing.

Ok I don't know how you meant the question, but it sounded like you think this IS an actual line-up from VW, *IT ISN'T*.
To come clean on this issue:
In this *proposed* line-up I had included a Caddy truck, however the picture was of a Touran-based concept called the "Caddy Life" There are no pictures of a NEW Caddy pick-up because there isn't one. In an attempt to clear things up, I've now replaced the "Caddy Life" picture with a Saviero (aka Pointer Pickup) Hope this clears things up a bit.
A question I have:
Am I correct in assuming that the Pointer is smaller than a Golf, how does it compare in size to the Polo? I ask this because maybe it would be economically more feasible for VWoA to federalize the Pointer chassis so we get both the truck and a entry-level car. Thoughts?


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Pointer:
L/W/H = 152.87 / 64.17 / 55.71 WB=97.17
Polo:
L/W/H = 154.2 / 65 / 57.8 WB=97.1 

_Quote, originally posted by *Wikipedia* »_ 
The Volkswagen Pointer was a family car sold by Volkswagen in South America, in the 1990s. It was based on the Ford Escort, being the result of Volkswagen's Autolatina joint venture with Ford Motor Company, which also saw the Volkswagen Santana rebadged as the Ford Versailles. Although there were sheet metal differences between the Pointer and the Escort, the styling cues (including the door handles) were still noticeably those of Ford rather than VW.
The Pointer was only available as a five-door hatchback, alsthough there was a two-door sedan, called the Logus, built on the same platform.
The Pointer name is still used by Volkswagen in Mexico, on a version of the Brazilian Volkswagen Gol.
 
I didn't know there was a Ford VW


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (GOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOT* »_Pointer:I didn't know there was a Ford VW










Try Volkswagen Logus,Pointer,& Apollo all Ford based Volkswagens but all were under the Autolatina company.
VW even badged a Dodge 1500 a *VW Dodge 1500* which in it self is a old Hillman Avenger from the 1960's and of course the Toyota badged HiLux the VW Taro for europe.
So VW if your listening no rebadging


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_

Try Volkswagen Logus,Pointer,& Apollo all Ford based Volkswagens but all were under the Autolatina company.
VW even badged a Dodge 1500 a *VW Dodge 1500* which in it self is a old Hillman Avenger from the 1960's and of course the Toyota badged HiLux the VW Taro for europe.
So VW if your listening no rebadging









You always are on top of information, however I guess you didn't read that Diamler-Chrysler is to design/built the next VW van for the US. I don't like it much either, but it happens sometimes to cut costs. As long as it's not a rebadged T&C, it might be cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phaeton (Nov 30, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_
You always are on top of information, however I guess you didn't read that Diamler-Chrysler is to design/built the next VW van for the US. I don't like it much either, but it happens sometimes to cut costs. As long as it's not a rebadged T&C, it might be cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have heard this news lets just hope it ain't just another rebadging.
VW should redo suspension, some architechture and engines for it to be consider on the same standards as Touareg.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_Bump for new Polo GTI photo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Second that!


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (phaeton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *phaeton* »_I have heard this news lets just hope it ain't just another rebadging.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

Let's give this a bump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nie Hinunter (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*

close to what it is now but ditch the 2.slow all together, add the 2.0 FSIT to the Jetta/Golf too.



_Modified by niehinunter at 5:32 AM 11-5-2005_


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (niehinunter)*


_Quote, originally posted by *niehinunter* »_close to what it is now but ditch the 2.slow all together, add the 2.0 FSIT to the Jetta/Golf too.
_Modified by niehinunter at 5:32 AM 11-5-2005_

The 2.0L is a great little engine everyone is too quick to dismiss. But I would agree that the newer Jetta/Golf is getting to heavy for it and that's why it's only included in the Polo and Beetle in my line-up. As for the 2.0T, it's already in the GT versions of theJetta/Golf.


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (vwsr2cool)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwsr2cool* »_
The 2.0L is a great little engine everyone is too quick to dismiss. But I would agree that the newer Jetta/Golf is getting to heavy for it and that's why it's only included in the Polo and Beetle in my line-up.









Correct the current 2.0L is a very durable and decent power plant for lighter VWs such as the Polo. The nice thing about the 2.0L ABA engine is that it is EPA cert so the Polo as it is from Brasil could be rushed into the US and Canadian without any problem at all. Which I think is about to happen within a year or so.
Rememeber one of the hallmarks of VW products was simplicity and economy of operation. The 2.0L is it.


----------



## GOT (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (golf strom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *golf strom* »_
Correct the current 2.0L is a very durable and decent power plant for lighter VWs such as the Polo. The nice thing about the 2.0L ABA engine is that it is EPA cert so the Polo as it is from Brasil could be rushed into the US and Canadian without any problem at all. Which I think is about to happen within a year or so.
Rememeber one of the hallmarks of VW products was simplicity and economy of operation. The 2.0L is it.
 
I also like the 2.0L motor and don't like anything smaller. Just think if they put a 2L in a Fox... OH YEAH


----------



## golf strom (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Propossed VWoA Model Line-up (GOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOT* »_ 
I also like the 2.0L motor and don't like anything smaller. Just think if they put a 2L in a Fox... OH YEAH









Most people are forgetting that after the huge expense of buying that new car, maintaining it is just about as costly many times. The more simplistic the car is the cheaper it is to run, and the less there is to break in the future, when you might not have the funds to fix it. Heck the Polo with the 2.0L engine is peppy enough and there are plenty of mods out there to make the car perform like a A1 or A2 Golf GTI at a fraction of the price. I know that I really don't want to pay for that 2.5L 5cyl engine to be fixed a few years from now.


----------



## 93Teggy (Jul 4, 2005)

the minivan is a Benz.....look at them wheels and the front emblem...or am i just retarded....lol


----------



## JETwagen (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (93Teggy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *93Teggy* »_the minivan is a Benz.....look at them wheels and the front emblem...or am i just retarded....lol

Yes, the picture is of a Benz. The next VW van is to be designed by Diamler-Chrysler, and that was the nicest looking van (IMHO) I found from that company currently. Although it is to be based on the next gen Caravan, I'm hoping it looks more like this picture I posted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

